# How to remove a crank shaft pulley



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

1996 Sentra, GXE Automatic, 1.8 liter
The front oil seal behind the crankshaft pulley is leaking. I was able to remove both belts and I know the Haynes manual mentioned to use an impact air wrench to remove the pulley bolt. I don't have an air tool, so the manual further explains that if you don't have this tool to do the following; ' the driveplate will have to be locked using a prybar inserted throught the inspection cover. Okay so my question is where is this cover? I looked above and underneath the car and I still can't find it. 
I know another option is to remove the starter. I don't want to go that route just yet because its brutile removing that off as well. Is there a tool out there, short of using compressed air to remove the crankshaft pulley bolt?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> 1996 Sentra, GXE Automatic, 1.8 liter
> The front oil seal behind the crankshaft pulley is leaking. I was able to remove both belts and I know the Haynes manual mentioned to use an impact air wrench to remove the pulley bolt. I don't have an air tool, so the manual further explains that if you don't have this tool to do the following; ' the driveplate will have to be locked using a prybar inserted throught the inspection cover. Okay so my question is where is this cover? I looked above and underneath the car and I still can't find it.
> I know another option is to remove the starter. I don't want to go that route just yet because its brutile removing that off as well. Is there a tool out there, short of using compressed air to remove the crankshaft pulley bolt?
> 
> ...


The easy way to do this is to use a socket and a gas pipe, brace it against the ground to stop it from turning, then flick the starter to undo the nut. Since you dont wont the car to start pull the fuel pump fuse, ign etc.
Also note the direction of the engine rotation and make sure you have it so the rotation pushes the socket to the bracing or ground, or it will spin round till it hits something.
I have used this for many many years without a problem.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Okay, thanks
Is it required to have the belts on or off and which way does the pulley turn, clockwise or counter clockwise.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Okay, thanks
> Is it required to have the belts on or off and which way does the pulley turn, clockwise or counter clockwise.


It does not matter if the belts are on or off as you will not be running the engine.
Just a very short crank....
I would just check the direction by engaging the starter. I believe the engine runs clockwise, so it will crank clockwise as well.
And the thread is a standard RH thread !!!


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

Why not just use an impact. much easier in my eyes. less chance of messing something up. Once the bolt is out, tap on the pully with a rubber mallet to break it free. If you have a pully puller then use that but if you do not than you can use a pry bar. Use the pry bar and slowly and carfully pry it out. keep moving the pry bar around the pully and it should come out with no problem. once that is off just use a pick or a flat head screw driver to pry out the seal. becarful not to scratch the inside of the block. then tap the new seal in with a rubber mallet going around it and tapping softly so it goes in evenly and you dont tare it. then just re-assemble.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

redser said:


> Why not just use an impact. much easier in my eyes. less chance of messing something up. Once the bolt is out, tap on the pully with a rubber mallet to break it free. If you have a pully puller then use that but if you do not than you can use a pry bar. Use the pry bar and slowly and carfully pry it out. keep moving the pry bar around the pully and it should come out with no problem. once that is off just use a pick or a flat head screw driver to pry out the seal. becarful not to scratch the inside of the block. then tap the new seal in with a rubber mallet going around it and tapping softly so it goes in evenly and you dont tare it. then just re-assemble.


I agree with your first sentence, however, I don't have any air tools, nor do I care to invest in purchasing them for a one time use. I realise that once the bolt is off I will need a puller to remove it, that I can beg borrow or rent from someone. Thank you for the advice.


Frank


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The make electric impacts, btw. You can loan the puller from autozone.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I agree with your first sentence, however, I don't have any air tools, nor do I care to invest in purchasing them for a one time use. I realise that once the bolt is off I will need a puller to remove it, that I can beg borrow or rent from someone. Thank you for the advice.
> 
> 
> Frank


mine came off easily, just tap and wiggle it. I didn't need to use a puller.
good luck...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Well I cheated and went to Sears and purchased an impact wrench and socket, then basically returned it. I notice the pulley is keyed. which mean a puller will have to be used. I have a friend that lent a puller but the arms are to big to fit behind the fender. Can somone recommend wehre I can rent or buy the tool?


Frank


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

any auto parts shop.. ie napa , autzone , o'reilly will be able to let you rent the tools.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Well I was able to remove all the components and the oil seal as well. This wekend I plan on reassembling everything. I wan to thank everyone for the advise.

Regards
Frank


----------

